# Bloody Shoulder Marks?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone else have a gray with a bloody shoulder mark?

*Bloody Shoulder Markings: *Bloody shoulder markings are random patches of color on grey horses that simply do not grey out. Despite the name, they can be found anywhere on a horse's body.

Here is Dobe's only mark; a buckskin patch on the left side of his head that extends from his muzzle to the back of his left ear and partway across his forehead. I tease that it looks like he has been laying in a puddle of pee. :lol: As he is fading, he is also developing buckskin fleabites all over his body.



















Everyone please share thiers.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, your boy really does have a uniquely placed one! I've heard them called by a different name before too, but I can't recall it now! Uggh!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty interesting! I'd never heard of Bloody Shoulder Markings before!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I hadn't either until I started looking at some sites on unique horse colors and patterns. Dobe is the first gray I have ever seen that had one, maybe they are kinda rare. I don't know. I like it though, it really gives his appearance character.  LOL


----------



## redvette50 (Aug 17, 2009)

*World's greatest cowboy*

This is our wonderful quarter horse, Cowboy. We bought him when he was only skin and bones; he looked like he hadn't had a good meal in a long time. They told us he was a "buckskin," but his true colors shined through after we gave him some good food and a lot of love. He is now big, beautiful, and has a lucky bloody shoulder. Cowboy will be a part of our family (which includes 7 other horses) forever.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I knew a grey who had them. We called the Bloodspots. Apparently (an urban legend I bet) They descended from a famous horse who carried his rider in war. The rider got shot and bled all over the horse and stained it, and the horse rescued him or something... And all the horses in his bloodline had the 'bloodspots'. I don't have a photo of the horse I knew, his name was clancy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, Cowboy is gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.

It is always interesting to learn other names for things.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's Lacey's bloody shoulder (at least I think it's a bloody shoulder, according to some of the websites I've looked at it it.)










It's not very big yet, only maybe 2x3 inches.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

We have a gray draft at the barn, I am going to look and see if she has a 'bloody shoulder mark' anywhere on her. I have never heard of that before. very interesting.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll have to get a picture....But the horse next to my pen at the barn has a huge mark on her barrel. She's gorgeous and her owner is selling her, i want her soo much lol.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it looks cool. Its unique


----------



## Nikki88 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok so no one probably even checks this anymore, but ive got a flea bitten mare with the oddest spots all over her...not sure what to make of it??







not the best pic, but you can make out the spots


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

It is common in arabs. I thought it was only on the shoulder.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, I have seen quite a few Arabs with this. But my Arab is a bay so he has no "Bloody Shoulder" :lol:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

For some reason it reminds me of a birthmark lol .


----------

